# Body and senses feel numb



## Nordmaster (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

since I experienced DP/DR I can't feel my body anymore. I cant feel my face, arms or legs. It feels totally numb and all lightweight as If it doesn't exist or as if I don't have a body. When I touch it it feels like I'm not touching it, more as if someone else touches it. It seems like all my bodily sensations are numb. I can't feel my face, my legs or my arms. And when I pinch myself, I can barely feel the pain. Hugging or kissing another person doesn't give me any sensations. The same with smelling and tasting. My smelling is totally numb, I can barely smell something. I also don't feel hot or cold and tasting is also not so intensive as before. I also don't feel hunger or thirst anymore.

Summarized I feel like a Ghost, because all my body is numb. Anyone of you else have the same?


----------



## VinnyTheMan (Jun 26, 2013)

felt like that the first week lol i went to the gym worst mistake ever. The weights felt light but at the same time they were heavy so the workout i had was horrible. Just give it like another week and it will just go away. Also get more sleep, that helped me a lot.


----------



## ike89 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes i have this too. Like nothing has an emotional feeling with it or familiarity with it. Someone else explained it good on this forum about our brain is dissassociating our emotions from physcial things.


----------



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't get hungry or thirsty. Also I don't get tired. I could sleep for 20 hours or go a week with no sleep and ill feel exactly the same. Creepy, but your not alone dude


----------

